# New Toyota Tundra diesel



## RLwhaler

Any news about when the Toyota Tundra diesel coming out?

RL


----------



## baystlth22

I heard it was canceled for the time being because of the econmic situation.


----------



## jdsuperbee

baystlth22 said:


> I heard it was canceled for the time being because of the econmic situation.


I had heard the same thing. I just got off the phone w/a buddy of mine that has been selling Toyota's for quite a while and he said that he's heard nothing about it.

Toyota makes a diesel for commercial trucks (can't remember the name) and they are in use overseas but not in the US


----------



## trodery

We have a member that is a Toyota salesman, I bet he will speak up sometime today.


----------



## RLwhaler

Terry, saw a few post that you own a tundra? how do you like it?
and what is the towing capacity?
Any pics. of this elusive diesel tundra?

RL



trodery said:


> We have a member that is a Toyota salesman, I bet he will speak up sometime today.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Its made by Hino, thought it is rumored that the 8.1 Hino would not be in it due to the size. Also the Hp and TQ numbers were the same between the 5.9 and the 8.1. If I remember it correctly.


----------



## KillaHookset

I found a pic of one...


----------



## RLwhaler

Wow!! looks like an International diesel..nice though!


KillaHookset said:


> I found a pic of one...


----------



## baystlth22

Killahook if you have $135,000.00 that one can be yours and the banks lol.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

trodery said:


> We have a member that is a Toyota salesman, I bet he will speak up sometime today.


You know me well. Anything I find out, I will post up on here. As for the time being, it has been put on hold. Many factors have made them to put it off, but the main one was the economy and fuel situation.


----------



## trodery

RLwhaler said:


> Terry, saw a few post that you own a tundra? how do you like it?
> and what is the towing capacity?
> Any pics. of this elusive diesel tundra?
> 
> RL


I love my Tundra, MORE than enough POWER!!! It's fast and gets decent fuel mileage 16 city 19 highway (that is with 20" tires/wheels and NOT stomping on it all the time  )

The manual states that the towing capacity is 10,000 lbs, I exceeded that once when I pulled a 36' Contender with twin 350 4 strokes (Angler 1 can vouch for that, it was his boat). I have owned probably 20 new trucks in my life, 18 Fords and 2 Dodge's, this truck is without doubt the quietest best riding truck I have ever owned and has the biggest cab of any truck on the road (I have the CrewMax model)


----------



## fishkillr

trodery said:


> biggest cab of any truck on the road (I have the CrewMax model)


I don't know about that. More than a Dodge MegaCab?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

*You decide......*

*2009 Dodge Ram MegaCab*
Seating Capacity, F/R 3/3 (6 total)
*Front*
Head room 40.8
Leg room 41.0
Shoulder room 67.0
Hip room 64.9
*Rear*
Head room 40.5
Leg room 44.2
Shoulder room 66.5
Hip room 64.4

*2009 Tundra Crewmax*
*Front*
Head room 40.2
Leg room 42.5
Shoulder room 66.6
Hip room 63.0
*Rear*
Head room 38.7
Leg room 44.5
Shoulder room 65.4
Hip room 62.6


----------



## fishkillr

Last few articles I read said its the Dodge (no urge to go back and cut and paste). Aside from the seating there's room behind the rear seats for storage.


----------



## fishkillr

And beyond that the purchase of a Dodge isn't funneling money back to the guys that were responsible for Dec, 7 1941


----------



## trodery

fishkillr said:


> And beyond that the purchase of a Dodge isn't funneling money back to the guys that were responsible for Dec, 7 1941


You are right, they probably don't send money back to Japan and Japan probably sends very little of their people here (unlawfully) for health care benefits and jobs VS Mexico (Dodge trucks are built in Mexico, the Tundra in San Antonio, TX, USA).

My Tundra was built in TEXAS by good ol Texan Americans!


----------



## fishkillr

Oh ok that makes it all better. They're excused from ruthlessly killing thousands of us since they have a truck factory in Texas now. Whatever lets you sleep at night.


----------



## DavidCorpusTX

Last I checked Toyota motors was traded on the New York Stock Exchange, which means it is owned by many americans as well. But hey if those kind of technicalities annoy you than ignorance is bliss. Seems is just as American as a Ford Chevy or Dodge, and more Texan than any other truck.


----------



## fishkillr

Fujio Cho-A lawyer by training, born February 2, 1937 is chairman of Toyota Motor Corporation. At 70, Cho is only the second "outsider" to head Toyota Motor Co. since the members of the founding Toyoda family stepped aside in 1995.

Yes you're right that does sound Texan.


----------



## fishkillr

Toyota is headquartered in Toyota City and Nagoya (both in Aichi), and in Tokyo. 
Is that east or west Texas?


----------



## jeff.w

I will say that Toyota has been putting out some quality vehicles. I wouldn't hesitate buying one. Have you seen the junk that Chrysler/Dodge have been cranking out in the past decade? A friend of mine got rid of his Megacab, or Megacrap as he called it. 3 transmissions and more squeaks in the interior than a motel bedroom.


----------



## trodery

fishkillr said:


> Toyota is headquartered in Toyota City and Nagoya (both in Aichi), and in Tokyo.
> Is that east or west Texas?


That is FAR, FAR East Texas


----------



## Fubar

I've been asking for a Toyota diesel in the FJ. Man-o-Man...I'd buy it in a sec.


----------



## Tricky Matt

Fubar said:


> I've been asking for a Toyota diesel in the FJ. Man-o-Man...I'd buy it in a sec.


They sell an awesome diesel overseas that is labeled a Land Cruiser Prado (not as big as a North American Land Cruiser) that I would buy in a second if I could find one here or have one shipped here. My buddy in New Zealand has one and it it fine!

I'd also love to get my hands on a Hilux Diesel.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

trodery said:


> I love my Tundra, MORE than enough POWER!!! It's fast and gets decent fuel mileage 16 city 19 highway (that is with 20" tires/wheels and NOT stomping on it all the time  )
> 
> The manual states that the towing capacity is 10,000 lbs, I exceeded that once when I pulled a 36' Contender with twin 350 4 strokes (Angler 1 can vouch for that, it was his boat). I have owned probably 20 new trucks in my life, 18 Fords and 2 Dodge's, this truck is without doubt the quietest best riding truck I have ever owned and has the biggest cab of any truck on the road (I have the CrewMax model)


Is that the Timmy Chan's Edition Tundra with the eggroll and chopstix holders????


----------



## gigem87

fishkillr said:


> And beyond that the purchase of a Dodge isn't funneling money back to the guys that were responsible for Dec, 7 1941


But Dodge was part of DaimlerChrysler, right? German company. Hitler, remember him? Gassed a few Jews I think? But I guess you were OK with that?

I am just messing with you. I don't care what you buy or drive. I hope all of the American car companies find a way to survive.

But they won't get any more purchases from me until the quality can compete, and I hope they don't get any more of my tax dollars.

Signed - 2004 Tundra owner, been in the shop exactly once, for a bad O2 sensor...


----------



## trodery

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is that the Timmy Chan's Edition Tundra with the eggroll and chopstix holders????


LOL..YOu Betcha Buddy! I lve me some Timmy Chans


----------



## beach

Any news on the new Ford F150 Diesel?


----------



## trodery

I love my partial "Axis of Evil" garage, Germans and Japanese make fine automobiles :slimer:


----------



## Kenner21

fishkillr said:


> Oh ok that makes it all better. They're excused from ruthlessly killing thousands of us since they have a truck factory in Texas now. Whatever lets you sleep at night.


You do know a lot of Chevy vehicles are made in Mexico right? The same Mexico that ruthlessly killed a lot of Texans at the Alamo. I hope you don't drive a Chevy


----------



## fishkillr

I've got a camo Vespa.


----------



## trodery

fishkillr said:


> I've got a camo Vespa.


LOL

Can you post a pic with you riding it wearing pink Crocs? :cheers:


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Kenner21 said:


> You do know a lot of Chevy vehicles are made in Mexico right? The same Mexico that ruthlessly killed a lot of Texans at the Alamo. I hope you don't drive a Chevy


Dodges too. And most of your Tundra parts are US designed, sourced, and manufactured....so is it "Japanese" quality?


----------



## RLwhaler

Sweet looking Tundra Terry! 18 Fords and a couple of Dodge...you had your share of trucks.I currently own 05' GMC duramax(Isuzu engine) 
but looking for a newer body style until' a buddy of mine says you can't leave your truck on while in park.
I'am really impress by the towing capacity.
Boy,am i living on the edge with this thread!

RL



trodery said:


> I love my Tundra, MORE than enough POWER!!! It's fast and gets decent fuel mileage 16 city 19 highway (that is with 20" tires/wheels and NOT stomping on it all the time  )
> 
> The manual states that the towing capacity is 10,000 lbs, I exceeded that once when I pulled a 36' Contender with twin 350 4 strokes (Angler 1 can vouch for that, it was his boat). I have owned probably 20 new trucks in my life, 18 Fords and 2 Dodge's, this truck is without doubt the quietest best riding truck I have ever owned and has the biggest cab of any truck on the road (I have the CrewMax model)


----------



## Kenner21

fishkillr said:


> I've got a camo Vespa.


 So you support a country that was once an alli of **** Germany and Japan?


----------



## DavidCorpusTX

Pocketfisherman said:


> Dodges too. And most of your Tundra parts are US designed, sourced, and manufactured....so is it "Japanese" quality?


My point exactly...US Built, US Owned, and God forbid maybe Toyota turns an evil profit (without taxpayer intervention) from time to time to boot.

P.S. I hate unions way more than I hate the Japenese or Germans. If you go back far enough there are reasons to hate everyone, including ourselves, but unions give me new reasons every day.


----------



## Kenner21

Pocketfisherman said:


> Dodges too. And most of your Tundra parts are US designed, sourced, and manufactured....so is it "Japanese" quality?


 I didn't say anything about Japanese quality one way or the other.


----------



## fishkillr

trodery said:


> LOL
> 
> Can you post a pic with you riding it wearing pink Crocs? :cheers:


No dice on the pink crocs. Black crocs and a viking helmet with the horns. On another note along the lines of gay means of transportation. I saw a smart car in Spain a few months ago that did a full NHRA style burn out at a stop light. Guy said it had a Hyabusa engine in it. Crazy!


----------



## fishkillr

Good for Toyota for building here in Texas! Now if Dodge, Chevy and Ford could figure out how to do it and turn a profit.


----------



## fishkillr

Kenner21 said:


> So you support a country that was once an alli of **** Germany and Japan?


Dude! They invented pizza and Godfather movies. They're excused for all previous transgressions.


----------



## justinsfa

HAHAHAHA... the never ending foreign car debate. Lets face it, your money isnt going to stay around here anyway. Even if it does, the government will take a big part of it and send it to foreign countries regardless. So, I decided to help out the local economy and give some Texans a job. Oh, and the 381 hp, 401 lb/ft torque, 10,100 lb towing capacity and GIGANTIC backseat helped out my decision a little too.

If you ever have a doubt, but a Toyota and buy a Chevy/Ford/Dodge.... Drive it for 10 years and put 300,000 miles on it.... First, show me your repair reciepts, then your resale value. Toyota will win every time and BIG TIME!

Ive had Chevys and Fords.... I will always buy Toyota now. Im on my 3rd one. Great quality vehicles.... and they look sharp as hell...


----------



## Kenner21

fishkillr said:


> Dude! They invented pizza and Godfather movies. They're excused for all previous transgressions.


Even I can't argue with that logic


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

trodery said:


> I love my Tundra, MORE than enough POWER!!! It's fast and gets decent fuel mileage 16 city 19 highway (that is with 20" tires/wheels and NOT stomping on it all the time  )
> 
> The manual states that the towing capacity is 10,000 lbs, I exceeded that once when I pulled a 36' Contender with twin 350 4 strokes (Angler 1 can vouch for that, it was his boat). I have owned probably 20 new trucks in my life, 18 Fords and 2 Dodge's, this truck is without doubt the quietest best riding truck I have ever owned and has the biggest cab of any truck on the road (I have the CrewMax model)


20 new trucks? sounds like you just cant drive!! i would never take your advice on a truck!! lol jk... i only drive my honda crv, because i dont wanna get my chevy dirty!


----------



## Argo

If you have only owned one vehicle you are not a good person to argue here. I have had numberous vehicles, chevy trucks with up to 275k on my 93 which was 7 years old when i traded it in, ford expedition that crapped out at 100k(tranny), currently have a tahoe with 20k at 9 months of age and a doge 3/4 ton diesel with 85k at 3.5 years. I will keep my dodge for quite a while..... one of they guys I work with has 500k on his dodge thats 8 years old and has only done routine maint like oil changes and what not. This is also the only thing I have done to my vehicles, oil changes, fuel filter changes and air filter cleanings.......



justinsfa said:


> HAHAHAHA... the never ending foreign car debate. Lets face it, your money isnt going to stay around here anyway. Even if it does, the government will take a big part of it and send it to foreign countries regardless. So, I decided to help out the local economy and give some Texans a job. Oh, and the 381 hp, 401 lb/ft torque, 10,100 lb towing capacity and GIGANTIC backseat helped out my decision a little too.
> 
> If you ever have a doubt, but a Toyota and buy a Chevy/Ford/Dodge.... Drive it for 10 years and put 300,000 miles on it.... First, show me your repair reciepts, then your resale value. Toyota will win every time and BIG TIME!
> 
> Ive had Chevys and Fords.... I will always buy Toyota now. Im on my 3rd one. Great quality vehicles.... and they look sharp as hell...


----------



## justinsfa

Argo said:


> If you have only owned one vehicle you are not a good person to argue here. I have had numberous vehicles, chevy trucks with up to 275k on my 93 which was 7 years old when i traded it in, ford expedition that crapped out at 100k(tranny), currently have a tahoe with 20k at 9 months of age and a doge 3/4 ton diesel with 85k at 3.5 years. I will keep my dodge for quite a while..... one of they guys I work with has 500k on his dodge thats 8 years old and has only done routine maint like oil changes and what not. This is also the only thing I have done to my vehicles, oil changes, fuel filter changes and air filter cleanings.......


1989 Toyota Truck 240,000 miles (1 alternater, 1 power steering pump) SOLD $6000 in 2000

1994 Chevrolet 1/2 Ton 180,000 miles (6 heater coils, 3 alternaters, 2 radiators, 2 air conditioners, I can keep going) SOLD $2500 in 2001

1999 Chevrolet Z71 60,000 miles (2 complete brake replacements, 1 air conditioner, 1 rear end) SOLD $17000 in 2002

2001 Toyota Tacoma 150,000 miles (1 power steering pump at 8,000 miles for manufacturer defect) SOLD $9000 in 2009

2001 Ford F250 Powerstroke 160,000 miles (1 tranny, 1 air condition, door locks and windows arent working at all right now) currently owned

2008 Toyota Tundra 36,000 miles (in 9 months, no probs) currently owned

I think I can vouch for some truck usage.... Especially since I put 40,000+ miles on a vehicle a year... I go with what I know.... The only thing I dont like about Toyota is when you DO have to replace something, it costs twice as much as domestic trucks...

The proof is in the pudding folks.... Toyota makes a good truck...


----------



## pevotva

This is a worse urinating match than the L&B vs SCB battle. So does anyone REALLY know if Toyota is coming out with a diesel?


----------



## justinsfa

The diesel is just a project vehicle right now. The diesel option and a crewmax cab with a 6-6.5 ft bed were supposedly on the drawing board for 2010, but as mentioned before, the economy doesnt leave much room for new releases... The Tundras are selling strong with their current design, which is only 2 years old, so there really isnt much need for a NEW and IMPROVED model yet.... My best guess would to look for it in 2012...


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Not to add to the ******* match but, man what do all the toyota guys buy a truck for? You cant haul much more than your *** and a gallon of gas in the bed?

Also the honda ridgline guys make me laugh so hard when the pufff their chest out.


----------



## trodery

Blue Water Ho said:


> Not to add to the ******* match but, man what do all the toyota guys buy a truck for? You cant haul much more than your *** and a gallon of gas in the bed?


There are Toyota's with 8' beds, I personally don't need a bed that long.

My Crewmax hauls the number one thing I need it to haul!

It hauls....


----------



## carwich

http://www.webridestv.com/photos/toyota-tundra-diesel-110898/1

heres a link to the bad boy..cant wait


----------



## jdsuperbee

carwich said:


> http://www.webridestv.com/photos/toyota-tundra-diesel-110898/1
> 
> heres a link to the bad boy..cant wait


Wow! Good lookin' truck. Not too crazy about the Satin paint finish, but it's a coming fad.
when the Expedition dies, I'm getting a Tundra. Not too sure that a diesel will fit the budget, or if I can justify it without much to pull, but one like the one in the pics would sure be cool!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Kenner21 said:


> You do know a lot of Chevy vehicles are made in Mexico right? The same Mexico that ruthlessly killed a lot of Texans at the Alamo. I hope you don't drive a Chevy


FORD, CHEVY, DODGE, TOYOTA, most parts are made in China. 
HONDA -- all Japan


----------



## justinsfa

Blue Water Ho said:


> Not to add to the ******* match but, man what do all the toyota guys buy a truck for? You cant haul much more than your *** and a gallon of gas in the bed?
> 
> Also the honda ridgline guys make me laugh so hard when the pufff their chest out.


Are you serious??? The toyota beds come in the same sizes as every other truck out there....

I wish the tailgates were a little more heavy duty, but I can live with that since you dont even have to let them down, they let THEMSELVES down... nice and slow... really nice when you have your arms full


----------



## RLwhaler

Daayyummm!! that's bad to bone.



carwich said:


> http://www.webridestv.com/photos/toyota-tundra-diesel-110898/1
> 
> heres a link to the bad boy..cant wait


----------



## Blue Water Ho

I stand corrected. The only ones I have seen have that really short bed. Still Ill drive my Cummins till it gives up. Could be a long time, have seen one with 750,000 and a friend of mine knows a guy that has over 1.2 million.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

*3 bed sizes*



Blue Water Ho said:


> I stand corrected. The only ones I have seen have that really short bed. Still Ill drive my Cummins till it gives up. Could be a long time, have seen one with 750,000 and a friend of mine knows a guy that has over 1.2 million.


The Tundras come in three different bed size:

5 1/2 feet bed on a Crewmax
6 1/2 feet bed on a Double-cab and Regular-cab
8 feet bed on a longbed Double-cab


----------



## energinerbuzzy

trodery said:


> You are right, they probably don't send money back to Japan and Japan probably sends very little of their people here (unlawfully) for health care benefits and jobs VS Mexico (Dodge trucks are built in Mexico, the Tundra in San Antonio, TX, USA).
> 
> My Tundra was built in TEXAS by good ol Texan Americans!


Ummmmmmm..........You are incorrect Sir!
There are currently NO dodge trucks being made in Mexico!

The all-new 2009 Dodge Ram will be built in two locations: Quad Cab and Ram Crew 1500 models will be built at the Warren (Mich.) Assembly Plant, and regular cab and Ram Crew 1500 models will be built at the St. Louis North Assembly Plan in Fenton, Mo.

I have an 09' Ram and it was built in Warren MI on 03/09.


----------



## gitchesum

energinerbuzzy said:


> Ummmmmmm..........You are incorrect Sir!
> There are currently NO dodge trucks being made in Mexico!
> 
> The all-new 2009 Dodge Ram will be built in two locations: Quad Cab and Ram Crew 1500 models will be built at the Warren (Mich.) Assembly Plant, and regular cab and Ram Crew 1500 models will be built at the St. Louis North Assembly Plan in Fenton, Mo.
> 
> I have an 09' Ram and it was built in Warren MI on 03/09.


Sorry man, the make the HD's down in Mexico.

http://www.autoblog.com/2009/02/12/chicago-2009-dodge-ram-3500hd/



> _New 2010 Dodge Ram 3500, 4500 and 5500 Chassis Cabs will be built at Chrysler's Saltillo Assembly Plant in Coahuila, Mexico. One of the company's most flexible plants, the Saltillo plant also produces the Dodge Ram Mega Cab, Ram Power Wagon, and Ram 2500 and 3500 Heavy Duty trucks._


----------



## trodery

energinerbuzzy said:


> Ummmmmmm..........You are incorrect Sir!
> There are currently NO dodge trucks being made in Mexico!
> 
> The all-new 2009 Dodge Ram will be built in two locations: Quad Cab and Ram Crew 1500 models will be built at the Warren (Mich.) Assembly Plant, and regular cab and Ram Crew 1500 models will be built at the St. Louis North Assembly Plan in Fenton, Mo.
> 
> I have an 09' Ram and it was built in Warren MI on 03/09.


I was speaking of years past, the Dodge I had was built in Mexico (2006 2500 Cummins powered 4x4)

Built in Michigan huh.........I didn't know there was anybody left in Michigan to build anything.

One more thing, I prefer to own a vehicle backed by a company that performs well enough, builds quality vehicles, pays their vendors AND DOES NOT have to file bankruptcy.

This is America...drive what makes you feel happy


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Yes the HD's are made in Mexico and in the states.
But the topic here seems to be about 1/2 ton's and diesels.

All Dodge 1/2 tons are made in the States right now.


----------



## fishkillr

gitchesum said:


> Sorry man, the make the HD's down in Mexico.
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2009/02/12/chicago-2009-dodge-ram-3500hd/
> 
> [/I]


I guess that explains why I get 314 radio stations all playing mariachi music?


----------



## gitchesum

fishkillr said:


> I guess that explains why I get 314 radio stations all playing mariachi music?


Nah, you get that because you live in Texas.


----------



## gitchesum

I'll be honest with ya, and this is usually an unpopular observation.

I've had 6 Dodge trucks since 1996. Of those, 2 were built in the US, the other 4 were built in Mexico.

Of those 6, I had only had issues with two of them. Yeah, you guessed it. The two trucks built in the states were the two that ever gave me any trouble.


----------



## bspeegle

My mom works for that company, and she said that they won't come out with it for a while and trust me that when they do come out, I will be asking them if I can put it to the test.


----------



## catchysumfishy

bspeegle said:


> My mom works for that company, and she said that they won't come out with it for a while and trust me that when they do come out, I will be asking them if I can put it to the test.


Your MOM works for that company and your 58? Dayum that's a driven woman! :biggrin:


----------

